# **somebody** hit the Jackpot



## zephyrblau (Jun 17, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112444841565


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 17, 2017)

REALLY???


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 17, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> REALLY???



I was thinking the same thing.  Maybe he meant the seller???   I'm not too familiar with these


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 17, 2017)

right. 
so you find something "...at an estate sale in an old can of brass screws." ... and you just guess it's worth a grand ? 
makes perfect sense


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2017)

I'd love to see the machine that came off? V/r Shawn


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd love to see the machine that came off? V/r Shawn




that makes 2 of us.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 18, 2017)

1895 -1898?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd love to see the machine that came off? V/r Shawn





A press. What I think you meant is, you'd love to see the die, otherwise mold, it was pressed with, eh?

Whelp, For a grand a pop just call China as, they probably chipping, cutting, carving or making the mold to cast it,  as we type. Coming soon to you're countries epay, 'NOS' half price $500.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 18, 2017)

No, I meant bicycle.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 18, 2017)

From my town .Item  was not sold for 999.00-best offer accepted -put a high price on it and accept the high offer , or place an item and accept the high offer , lots of manipulation on ebay . This thread is a good example of ,not reading the whole sale situation .Also to prosecute someone for there ebay antics does not/will not work -possibly you can be banned!!! I know lots of sellers who use different ID ,or a relatives information , ..Police will not pursue an ebay criminal .


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 18, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> From my town .Item  was not sold for 999.00-best offer accepted -put a high price on it and accept the high offer , or place an item and accept the high offer , lots of manipulation on ebay . This thread is a good example of ,not reading the whole sale situation .Also to prosecute someone for there ebay antics does not/will not work -possibly you can be banned!!! I know lots of sellers who use different i.d. ,or a relatives information , ..Police will not pursue an ebay criminal .




when a Best Offer is accepted ebay indicates that this happened by putting a line through the original price. 
they do not divulge the actual price. 
so... ebay indicates the item sold for $999, but you claim to know otherwise. 

...and just who is being prosecuted for their "...ebay antics" ?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2017)

Too bad eBay will not show what the accepted offer was.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...gn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 18, 2017)

Listen up mr know it all , hit the link that GTs58 has given and if that is not a line through the 999 -what is it , like I said LOOK AT THE FINAL , -


----------



## Boris (Jun 18, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> if that is not a line through the 999 -what is it




It's my understanding that it's just a bunch of individual pixels, that when placed in close proximity to each other, _APPEAR_ to be a line.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 19, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> Listen up mr know it all , hit the link that GTs58 has given and if that is not a line through the 999 -what is it , like I said LOOK AT THE FINAL , -





Ah but the 'moron' is right bozo. Ebay doesn't put the line through the ended auction unless you see it through the seller's completed listings page: http://www.ebay.com/sch/mfxs50/m.html?item=112444841565&rmvSB=true&nma=true&orig_cvip=true&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&si=pAnIirzmQEjLndF3d3ZYMAakH5A%3D&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684
And there it is, sure enough not 999 it's got a line through it,   highest offer was excepted, bozo. (grin)

Sucks that ebay use-to let you see, through the completed listings page, what the final price was, but I guess some dope seller threatened a law suite so now it's hidden.

Must change this topic's header too: '*Some dope A.. ebay seller, thought $$,  he'd hit the jackpot!'*


----------



## bikiba (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## bikebozo (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## raidingclosets (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks like it sold for right around $500.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 19, 2017)

raidingclosets said:


> Looks like it sold for right around $500.



Thank you.


----------



## ricobike (Jun 19, 2017)

As a buyer, I liked it when you could see the final prices given for offers.  I used it to my advantage many times for items that were multiples.  If you could see what the seller accepted for one, you'd be an idiot to not to offer the same amount or even a little less, and you'd usually get it.  I couldn't believe ebay showed it and wasn't surprised when that "feature" was removed.  It definitely skewed things to the buyers advantage.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2017)

The bottom line is someone got an extremely rare badge. Some of you already know who it is and I'm glad he got it. I guess I'm just missing what all the fuss is about. Personally I think the badge was a bargain. Kinda like the 'ol saying on a Harley shirt--"If I have to explain, you wouldn't understand"! V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks like raidingclosets refined the sold items list with an amount and came up with a close estimate for the sell price.   Never thought of doing that!


----------

